# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  صاحبة أعلى سرعة اتصال بالإنترنت في العالم ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!

## مدحت

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



يعتقد الجميع بأن أسرع اتصال بالإنترنت، حول العالم، موجود في مكتب بعض عمالقة المعلوماتية، كما "بيل غيتس". وهذا أكبر خطأ! فالشخص الوحيد الذي يستطيع الاتصال بالإنترنت بسرعة 40 جيغابايت هو عجوز اسمها "سيغبريت لوتبيرغ" (Sigbritt Lothberg) وعمرها 75 عاماً وتقطن في مدينة "كارلشتاد" السويدية. وتنجح هذه العجوز في تحميل أي فلم عالي الجودة، عبر القنوات التلفزيونية الإنترنتية ال1500 التي تزورها العجوز بانتظام، في ثانية واحدة.

وكان ابن العجوز، واسمه "بيتير لوتبيرغ" وهو رجل أعمال في عالم الويب، قد اتفق مع شركة "سيسكو سيستمز" الأميركية لمد هذا الخط الفائق السرعة الى منزل والدته كي يثبت للجميع مدى الإمكانات الاستثنائية لشبكة الألياف الضوئية التي تعتمد عليها تكنولوجيا الإنترنت العريض السرعة. ويعتبر خبراء المعلوماتية الأوروبيين والدته أول امرأة "متطوعة" لديها الدليل القاطع على فاعلية الإبحار مجاناً بسرعة 40 جيغابايت في الثانية.

تصورو 40"جيغا" بالثانية يعني 40000000 ميجا\ثانية =( 40مليون ميجا\ثانية) تخيلو لو مكانها شو راح تعملو ؟

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مدحت هدا الخط بنفع للزباين الي عندنا بالمحل اللي قاعدين جنبك

----------


## مدحت

> شكرا مدحت هدا الخط بنفع للزباين الي عندنا بالمحل اللي قاعدين جنبك


والله يا محمد ما بنلحق عليهم :Db465236ff: 

مشكور على المرور

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


40 جيجا ...انا اذا بنزل خط 2ميجا بعمل عرس ....فكيف 40 جيجا......

طيب ليش ما سألوني انا بتطوعلهم بهالتجربة وما في عندي اي مشكلة

مش قادر اصدق 40 جيجا ....لو عندي سرعة هالخط بعمل عجايب وبنزلها بكتاب جينيس ....

شكرا مدحت على الخبر الغريب العجيب المستفز :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

40 جيجا رقم مبالغ فيه

اظن انت بتقصد 40 ميجا .... لانها موجودة بس 40 جيجا ..... لسا ما وصلولها اصلا

اكبر سرعه وصل اليها هي 48 ميجا .....لما يعني بحساباتك ... بتوقع انك رح تعرف انو قصدك ميجا مش جيجا.....

شكرا

----------


## ابن الاردن

يا سلام يا سلام 40 جيجا بس 
مشكور مدحت
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

عنجد 40 جيجا 
واو يعني اسرع من انها تفتح ملف عادي 
لا كمان اسرع .. اشي فوق الخيال 
نيالها  :Eh S(2): 
نفسي اجربه مرة وحدة على الاقل 
انا سمعت انه في الاردن في سرعة 10 جيجا للشركات بس 
ما سمعت اكتر من هيك لحد هلا 
مشكور على الخبر

----------


## عُبادة

> عنجد 40 جيجا 
> واو يعني اسرع من انها تفتح ملف عادي 
> لا كمان اسرع .. اشي فوق الخيال 
> نيالها 
> نفسي اجربه مرة وحدة على الاقل 
> انا سمعت انه في الاردن في سرعة 10 جيجا للشركات بس 
> ما سمعت اكتر من هيك لحد هلا 
> مشكور على الخبر


السرعة الموجودة بالاردن 10 ميجا مش جيجا
واستحالة حاليا يوصلوا للجيجا لانه احنا بنحكي عن 1000 ضعف ومش سهلات 

اعلى سرعة جربتها 6 ميجا 
طبعا شيء لا يوصف

----------


## مدحت

> اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
> 
> 
> 40 جيجا ...انا اذا بنزل خط 2ميجا بعمل عرس ....فكيف 40 جيجا......
> 
> طيب ليش ما سألوني انا بتطوعلهم بهالتجربة وما في عندي اي مشكلة
> 
> مش قادر اصدق 40 جيجا ....لو عندي سرعة هالخط بعمل عجايب وبنزلها بكتاب جينيس ....
> 
> شكرا مدحت على الخبر الغريب العجيب المستفز



صح وانا كمان رايي من رايك خبر مستفز
ولا والمشكلة انهم بدهم مين يتطوعلهم بعني انو في ناس ممكن ما تقبل 
مشكور على المرور



> 40 جيجا رقم مبالغ فيه
> 
> اظن انت بتقصد 40 ميجا .... لانها موجودة بس 40 جيجا ..... لسا ما وصلولها اصلا
> 
> اكبر سرعه وصل اليها هي 48 ميجا .....لما يعني بحساباتك ... بتوقع انك رح تعرف انو قصدك ميجا مش جيجا.....
> 
> شكرا


والله مهدي انا جبت الخبر نقل عن مجلة اخبار اجنبية نسيت اسم المجلة

وانا كمان بحكيلك انو جيجا مو ميجا يعني اذا في خطا بيكون مو من عندي 
لانه كاتبين = كم ميجا 
دليل على انه جيجا 
مشكور على المرور



> يا سلام يا سلام 40 جيجا بس 
> مشكور مدحت


بدك اكتر من هيك
مشكور على المرور




> عنجد 40 جيجا 
> واو يعني اسرع من انها تفتح ملف عادي 
> لا كمان اسرع .. اشي فوق الخيال 
> نيالها 
> نفسي اجربه مرة وحدة على الاقل 
> انا سمعت انه في الاردن في سرعة 10 جيجا للشركات بس 
> ما سمعت اكتر من هيك لحد هلا 
> مشكور على الخبر


وانا قرات انه في 10 جيجا كمان للشركات بس انه ما بعرف اذا في الاردن
مشكورة للمرور




> السرعة الموجودة بالاردن 10 ميجا مش جيجا
> واستحالة حاليا يوصلوا للجيجا لانه احنا بنحكي عن 1000 ضعف ومش سهلات 
> 
> اعلى سرعة جربتها 6 ميجا 
> 
> طبعا شيء لا يوصف


اعتقد يا عبادة انه سرعة الشركات نعم 10 جيجا انا قراتها مع نفس الخبر
بس مو بالاردن
وبدهم ينزلو عنا خط 8 ميجا بسعر مش كتير بس ما بعرف بالزبط كم
و بس يخلص حجم التحميل بينزل ل2 ميجا ونزلت عنا بالاردن
يعني اعتقد انه للشركات اكثر من 10 ميجا
ومشكور للمرور

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا مدحت عنجد سرعة خيالية

----------


## مدحت

> شكرا مدحت عنجد سرعة خيالية


اهلا محمد

مشكور على المرور

للعلم حكالك سامر انه الغرايبة حكا بدو يركب عنا خط ال 8 ميجا

----------


## محمد العزام

> اهلا محمد
> 
> مشكور على المرور
> 
> للعلم حكالك سامر انه الغرايبة حكا بدو يركب عنا خط ال 8 ميجا


لا ما حكى 
بس ما بظن يركب واذا ركب لاسمح الله رح انقل شغلي لعندكم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> السرعة الموجودة بالاردن 10 ميجا مش جيجا
> واستحالة حاليا يوصلوا للجيجا لانه احنا بنحكي عن 1000 ضعف ومش سهلات 
> 
> اعلى سرعة جربتها 6 ميجا 
> طبعا شيء لا يوصف


عبادة شو 10 ميجا ؟؟
في خطوط للبيوت 2 جيجا 
وفي للشركات 10 انا متأكدة

----------


## مدحت

> عبادة شو 10 ميجا ؟؟
> في خطوط للبيوت 2 جيجا 
> وفي للشركات 10 انا متأكدة


مزبوط الحكي عشان خط 8 ميجا للبيوت نزل عنا بالاردن

----------


## مدحت

> لا ما حكى 
> بس ما بظن يركب واذا ركب لاسمح الله رح انقل شغلي لعندكم


من كم يوم كان يحكي لسامر 

بس انت لا تكون مصلحجي يا بتيجي من هسا على الحلو والعاطل يا بلاش :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> 27th سبتمبر, 2008 كتبه Ahmed Gabr 
> 
> 
> 
> خلال أيام معدودات و تحديدا في الأول من أكتوبر تنطلق للمرة الأولى عن طريق شركة الإتصالات اليابانية KDDI خطوط إنترنت جديدة بسرعة 1 جيجا بت في الثانية. الخدمة الجديدة و التي ستكون متاحة للبيوت اليابانية و هي الأولى من نوعها في العالم التي تتيح مثل هذة السرعة في الإتصال بالانترنت ستكلف 5560 ين ياباني شهريا أي ما يوازي 28$ 52$ .. و للراغبين في المقارنة مع خدمات الإنترنت في الوطن العربي نقول .. لا تعليق ..!!



وهاي اليابان ... شو رأيكم بالاردن ... وهل الحكي مأرخ بشهر 9

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا مدحت والسرعه فعلا بالجيجا لأنه هاي الياف ضوئية!!

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> عبادة شو 10 ميجا ؟؟
> في خطوط للبيوت 2 جيجا 
> وفي للشركات 10 انا متأكدة


للبيوت 2 ميجا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> وهاي اليابان ... شو رأيكم بالاردن ... وهل الحكي مأرخ بشهر 9


صح

بس هاي التقنية لكل الشعب وهي اما cable او satellite connection

اما هذيك تقنية fiber optics ولسا تحت التجربة

----------


## مدحت

> صح
> 
> بس هاي التقنية لكل الشعب وهي اما cable او satellite connection
> 
> اما هذيك تقنية fiber optics ولسا تحت التجربة


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله سرعه عاليه
وممتازه
يعني هاي شو بدها فيه 
هاي منيحه للمحلات الي عنا بالاردن

----------


## Ultimate

[align=center]ولاااااااااااااااا اشي [/align]

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

عنجد شئ بسطل .............

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## GooD MaN

الموضوع رائع

----------


## modey22522

يسلمو اخي

----------


## محمد123456

شكرا جزيلا

----------

